# Mi HP mini 2133 no inicia esta como muerta



## SomeOner

Pues miren tengo una portatil HP mini 2133 que no prende, ni inicia el POST solo el led de "encendido" y cuando dejo precionado el boton de encendido (para apagarla) da un pantallazo blanco y se apaga, no inicial los ventiladores y ya probe con otras memorias RAM, tambien desconecte la pila y nada

Ya estoy exausto de buscar y que nadie sepa nada y los que saben no quieren decir, por favor ayudenme

Miré un caso igual y la repararon y esto sin comprar nada solo desarmandola y listo

No se si pueda decirlo pero en una paguina conocida llamada "YO REPARO" no pudieron ayudarme, todos dicen que la lleve a la garantia pero no tiene garantia.


----------



## deniel144

osea no bootea? no carga nada solo queda la pantalla negra ? si es asi es bastante extraño hay una forma que se usa con los pc de escritorio que es carles las ram y encenderlo aveces con eso vasta podria pobrarlo bajo tu responsabilidad ya que no se si servida en un netbook, si no funca es un problema de bios netamente y hay estas en problemas (si me equivoco me corrigen ) 

saludos


----------



## pablo61

Puedes entrar a la bios?


----------



## Blacksnake84

Soy estudiante de I.S.C. y hoy me trajeron una lap como la que mencionas con el mismo problema, ya solucionaste el tuyo? y como le hiciste, gracias.


----------



## cesartm

Nooooo... Compres HP ya llevo dos que salen mal, la priemra en 2001 a los 20 dias paso lo que tu me dices, con la garantia me diejeron que le cambiaron el HD porque estaba defectuoso.
2003 la compre solo porque estaba en oferta, la deje menos de 6 meses sin usar, cuando llego igual el mismo problema (sin garantia)y cuando la llevo con alguien para arreglarla me dice que no puede porque todo el hardware del cpu es de mala calidad que esta marca solo vende eso la marca.


----------



## SomeOner

pues ya quedo la reparacion pero es algo extraña: no lo hice yo lo hizo otra persona, pero con una pistola de calor resoldo el procesadory listo, la cosa es que vuelve a pasar y de nuevo, creo que tienen que quitarle el plastico negro que esta debajo de la tarjeta madre y tratar de hacer esto
si nunca an soldado con pistola de calor pues practiquen en algo inservible


----------



## unleased!

cesartm dijo:
			
		

> Nooooo... Compres HP ya llevo dos que salen mal, la priemra en 2001 a los 20 dias paso lo que tu me dices, con la garantia me diejeron que le cambiaron el HD porque estaba defectuoso.
> 2003 la compre solo porque estaba en oferta, la deje menos de 6 meses sin usar, cuando llego igual el mismo problema (sin garantia)y cuando la llevo con alguien para arreglarla me dice que no puede porque todo el hardware del cpu es de mala calidad que esta marca solo vende eso la marca.


Que curioso, lo tendré en cuenta. Sin embargo las impresoras de HP son bastante buenas comparadas con su precio.

En cuestión de portatiles prefiero ASUS porque es muy buena, bastante barata y tienen configuraciones espectaculares.
También me gusta ACER debido a que son portatiles bastante completos y, sobre todo duraderos. El problema de este último es que el servicio técnico deja mucho que desear.

Saludos.


----------



## penededios

Que mala suerte tienes. 

A mi me paso lo mismo. COmpre mi mininote en noviembre del año pasado, pase aproximadamente un mes con el cuando note algunas cosas extrañas en el exuipo (la camara hacia cosas extrañas, en ocasiones cuando la hibernaba ya no despertaba y tenia que hacer un reinicio forzado entre otras cositas) y un buen dia de plano me paso lo mismo que a ti. Lo mande al servicio de garantia hp y despues de otro mes y medio (lo se super wtf) me dieron un equipo nuevo con la garantia intacta. Por suerte cuando me entregaron el equiipo nuevo, logre convencer a los encargados del lugar que me dejaran hacer cambio de disco duro para asi no perder los datos que habia almacenado durante el mes de uso del equipo anterior. 

Por lo que me he enterado este es una falla caracteristica del equipo, mas sin embargo nunca me dijeron que es lo que le habia pasado, solo me dijeron que la tarjeta madre habia fallado (creo que si traducimos eso al español quiere decir algo como, no sabemos lo que es pero esa grave...).


----------



## eudiscordero

Bueno después, de mucho ver observar este mini-PC, resulta que, problema es de temperatura a pesar de que se lo vendan a uno, supuestamente con un diseño, para que no se caliente y utilice un procesador que no se calienta tanto, el diseño es un asco, primero que todo tiene el procesador y el cn896 chipset a una distancia de un centímetro sobre la placa madre, y estos dos procesadores se calienta a toda velocidad, por eso viéndolo de frente sobre el lado izquierdo se calienta demasiado, y resulta que existe una tecnología, actual ultima *disculpen que no se como se llama * pero que a mi concepto hay que analizarla donde se puede utilizar, que es el sistema, de reemplazar los pines de un procesador, por bolitas de estaño no se con que aleaciones, o mejor los pines se convierten en paticas en forma de minibolitas, muy pequeñitas quizás de diámetro de medio milímetro, el pegado de estas es al lado del procesador y al lado de la placa madre, es por calor, montaje superficial, no es como el pin que se incrusta a la placa madre y este hace contacto por presión, este sistema la verdad creo que lo inventaron por dimensión es un sistema donde en un procesador se pueden integrar por lo menos 1000 salidas y este se puede diseñar muy pequeño, eso esta bien, pero a mi concepto este diseño, no debería implementarse en procesadores, ya que estos se calientan la bolita esta pegada por temperatura y en cualquier momento podría despegarse de cualquiera de los los lados, si la temperatura iguala o supera , con la que pegaron estas minibolitas,  y el hp 2133, tiene problemas de diseño, tiene un sistema de refrigeración muy pequeño para enfriar dos procesadores que están muy pegados y que se calientan rápido, entonces cuando prende el LED azul, y no da video, es por que al cn 896 se le despegaron una o quizás varias bolitas , que son sus paticas de comunicación, y lo mas irónico cuales ni idea, es imposible saberlo,  mi solución son dos,  una inmediata y otra que es la mejor  y queda otra vez original y es un poco costosa, la inmediata pensando y analizando, y observando, y sabiendo que es problema , desarme esta mini PC, no tengo pistola de aire caliente y si la tuviera sabes es muy difícil aplicarle, aire en algo tan reducido donde se afectan componente que no tiene nada que ver, esto lo hace un profesional, y ay un sistema que se llama LASER creo que debe ser mejor, en fin un poco aburrido y quizás triste se me ocurrió hacer lo siguiente, desarmar todo el miniPC , eso si con mucho cuidado, si quieren yo le dejo el correo y les digo como me costo horas desarmarlo y la idea es desarmarlo  con herramienta adecuada se necesita un destornillador ,,,tors, ,, ademas posee paticas de pasta muy delicadas , y cintillas de pasta muy débiles, lo desarme todo, y pensé como se daña solo por que el se calienta, se podría utilizar este mismo recurso para arreglarlo, entonces que hice le quite el sistema de refrigeración deje los dos procesadores al aire libre y que hice lo ,,prendí al cabo de 5 minutos estos dos procesadores, ya estaban calientes y se calentaba mas y mas cuando ya estaba calientes , coji con mucho cuidado y con una presión de frente y sin correrlo ni un poquito , los presione de frente duro, y lo desconecte y lo apague, que paso que en este punto las esferas estaban derretidas, y al yo hacer presión las volví a pegar y al apagar quedan pegadas nuevamente lo deja enfriar vas a la tienda de tecnología y compra la pasta que pega los disipadores a los procesadores, para que refrigere bien, por que este pegante se pierde y hay que reemplazarlo o sino la refrigeración no es adecuada y el problema se presenta muy pronto, nuevamente,  esta solución funciona muy bien y se la garantizo, pero no es la que es , o la original,



la original y esta se hace con herramienta adecuada y es mediante una pistola de aire calienta con un control exacto de temperatura levantar estos dos procesadores, pero la pistola debe tener un sistema, que no deje esparcir el calor ya que puede afectar componentes que están a 3 milímetros de distancia del procesador, desde luego se necesita herramienta profesional, y tener mucha experiencia en es sistema de soldado y desolde , que se hace se levantan ,, y si hace un sistema de limpieza de esferas el el procesador, y se cambian todas, esta se que se pueden importar desde China o Japón no se pero es de por allá, toca con un a gran lupa en el procesador  limpiar donde estaban las anteriores y colocar una a una, esto es de tiempo y cuidado, y después que esta sobre puestas todas en el procesador se aplica calor y estas se fijan al procesador, y quedo con todas sus salidas el procesador y luego se coloca muy exacto en la placa madre y se aplica calor esta se fijan allí, solución que creo que es lo que hace ,,HP cuando se lleva por garantía, pero como ellos necesitan salir rápido en algunos casos cambia la placa madre,   esta solución si yo tuviera herramientas y las esferas en Venezuela por lo menos debe valer 2000 bolívares venezolano mas o menos 300 dorales, y queda original.





Pero la de nosotros es la solución que yo hice, funciona perfecto mientras las esferas no se hayan desformado, recomendaciones  siempre utilicen este mini PC sobre sitios frescos, no le pongan debajo, cobijas alfombras ni lo coloquen sobre la tapicería de l carro, ya que el ventilador debe respirar libremente de lo contrario este es ahogado y los procesadores se calienta mas rápido, úselo lo necesario, programe en el PC el sistema de stand-by si este no se utiliza durante 5 minutos, esto lo apagara y para el calentamiento, y en fin como mucho gusto doy lo que se y lo que hice ,  y sin nada de herramientas costosas y sin envidia , ya que hay miles de personas en todo el Internet buscando a ver quien les da una solución a este problema quizás en un tiemplo implemente este sistema de arreglo, pero se necesita mucho dinero, el que sea capaz de hacerlo sin dañarlo hágalo, o sino con gusto yo se lo hago Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com adicionemen al msn

Las esferas o puntos son rojos  primero tienes que encenderla por lo menos 15 seg. Apagala cuando te de el pantallazo blanco presiona el numero 9 y le das al encendido


----------



## JOSIAN

a mi tambien me paso lo mismo con mi mini hp2133 la voy a llevar a la garantia aver y despues de que resuelva el problema la vendo y me compro una dell son mejores total la pantalla chiquita de la mini no me ayuda porque yo dufro de la vista


----------



## eudiscordero

amigo para poder desarmar tienes que armarte de paciencia. empieza sacando el teclado por la parte de atras donde esta la bateria. con sumo cuidado lo demas sale solo debes tener un destornillador torx y destornillador de plano. de los pequeños..


----------



## Dragoblaztr

eudiscordero dijo:


> ... y resulta que existe una tecnología, actual ultima *disculpen que no se como se llama * pero que a mi concepto hay que analizarla donde se puede utilizar, que es el sistema, de reemplazar los pines de un procesador, por bolitas de estaño no se con que aleaciones, o mejor los pines se convierten en paticas en forma de minibolitas, muy pequeñitas quizás de diámetro de medio milímetro...



Se llama Reballing 

Saludos


----------



## miko

Gracias por tu aporte *eudiscordero* esta muy completo


----------



## eudiscordero

Gracias se hace lo que puede aunque eso fue hace 2 anos le ha servido a mucha gente como a otras no, aunque en otros foros estan publicados las mismas palabra pero cambian de nombre jejeje para la proxima coloco con derechos reservados y patentado jajaja y bueno esperando que apple o intel me contraten No soy ingeniero pero les llego cerca habeces me preguntan ami


----------



## deluxmigue

la mayoria de problemas en los portatiles en la parte de video siempre se debe a la mala refrigeracion que esto tiene, osea que se recalientan demasiado, lo unico como tecnicos lo qe podemos hacer es volver a calentar el chip de video para darle unos meses mas de vida.


----------



## lucifergaby

muy facil, le tenes que resetear la BIOS, en tu motherboard debes tener para hacer un puente a la bios o un botonsito para resetearla, igualmnete sacale la pila y la fuente de alimentacion por aprox. unos 30 segundos, en algunos casos puede durar dias, pero la tenes que resetear, tal vez algo edito en la bios para que si llega a "x" cantidad de grados se apague y por eso te pasa eso 

ahhh no, me crei que era una pc de escritorio, no una net


----------

